# Re-Wire 760 Flasher to Alternate



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

OK, all you bright, intelligent Flyer guys -- I got one for ya. I just watched an American Flyer DVD that shows various owners' layouts. One of these guys had a 760 highway flasher that alternate flashed when the train came through the crossing. Anybody know how he did that? This flasher has always simply blinked, both bulbs, whenever the train wheels run over the track trip(s). This one, which looked unchanged from original, actually alternate flashed and with a rhythm such as a prototype flasher. Not just when the train ran over the trips. Any ideas?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 1956 catalog says it needs two 696 track trips. I would guess one for each bulb.

Then you have a fancy track mod with three isolated rail sections.

I noticed that the signal has two knurled screw posts. I f one is ground the othe must have two wires for the bulbs so they will have to be separated and a third screw post added. Is that enough? I don't have one and am just guessing.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5038339166/in/photostream/


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, one post is for both bulbs, so I knew they need to be separated somehow. I'll check into the post-links you provided for instruction. Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For the bulbs to work, the wire splits before connecting the two or one socket has two wires. That is were you cut it. That wire goes to the other socket and it wil free up the bulb to blink differently.


----------

